# photocell



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

photocell 120 v how does it work


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> photocell 120 v how does it work


The sun goes down.. the cell closes and sends power from the black conductor to the red conductor..

Reverse the process when the sun rises in the morning..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

For a number of years now, work has has been proceeding in order to bring prefection to the crudely conceived idea of a machine that would work to not only use photon levels to control a given circuit, as in use in unilateral phase detectors, but would also be capable of automatically synchronising cardinal grammeters. Such a machine is the Photocell. Basically, the only new principle involved is that instead of the power being controlled by the relaxive strikes of photons upon a light-sensitive surface, it also produces a modial interaction of magneto-reluctance and capacitive directance.

The original photocells had a base-plate of prefabulated amulite, surrounded by a malleable logarithmic casing in such a way that the two spurving bearings were in direct line with the pentametric fan, the latter consisted simply of six hydrocoptic marzelvanes, so fitted to the ambifacient lunar vaneshaft that side fumbling was effectively prevented. The main winding was of the normal lotus-o-delta type placed in panendermic semiboloid slots in the stator, every seventh conductor being connected by a non-reversible termic pipe to the differential girdlespring on the 'up' end of the grammeter.

Forty-one manestically placed grouting brushes were arrranged to feed into the rotor slip stream a mixture of high S-value phenyhydrobenzamine and 5 percent reminative tetraiodohexamine. Both these liquids have specific pericosities given by p=2.4 Cn where n is the diathecial evolute of retrograde temperature phase disposition and C is the Chomondeley's annual grillage coefficient. Initially, n was measured with the aid of a metapolar pilfrometer, but up to the present date nothing has been found to equal the transcetental hopper dadoscope.

Electrical engineers will appreciate the difficulty of nubbing together a regurgitative purwell and a superaminative wennel-sprocket. Indeed, this proved to be a stumbling block to further development until, in 1943, it was found that the use of anhydrous nagling pins enabled a kyptonastic boiling shim to be tankered.

The early attempts to construct a sufficiently robust spiral decommutator failed largely because of lack of appreciation of the large quasi-pietic stresses in the gremlin studs; the latter were specially designed to hold the roffit bars to the spamshaft. When, however, it was discovered that wending could be prevented by the simple addition of teeth to socket, almost perfect running was secured.

The operating point is maintained as near as possible to the HF rem peak by constantly fromaging the bituminous spandrels. This is a distinct advance on the standard nivelsheave in that no drammock oil is required after the phase detractors have remissed.

Undoubtedly, the modern Photocell has now reached a very high level of technical development. It has been successfully used for operating nofer trunnions. In addition, whenever a barescent skor motion is required, it may be employed in conjunction with a drawn reciprocating dingle arm to reduce sinusoidal depleneration.


In other words, a light-sensitive panel (usually Cadmium-sulphide) detects light (or lack thereof), and uses the output to control an internal relay.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

That's just what I was thinking Ken.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I said the same thing..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> I said the same thing..


Yes, but _your_ photocells are the old ones made with a base-plate of prefabulated amulite.

Mine have new cases made with diathetic phenelhydrabenzamine.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Yes, but _your_ photocells are the old ones made with a base-plate of prefabulated amulite.
> 
> Mine have new cases made with diathetic phenelhydrabenzamine.


I'm going to buy you a white lab coat to wear.. :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> I'm going to buy you a white lab coat to wear.. :no:



Kewl. It will go with my pocket protector and slide rule.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Kewl. It will go with my pocket protector and slide rule.


if you posted that from memory, ill buy you a new pocket protector :jester:


----------



## Master E (Mar 13, 2011)

My wife said she is going to get me a white coat, but she said something about the sleeves tying together in the back??


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Smoke said:


> if you posted that from memory, ill buy you a new pocket protector :jester:



I didn't, so you can buy me a Fluke ti55 instead.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

So ken how does a Nuclear power plant work.?.:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> So ken how does a Nuclear power plant work.?.:whistling2::laughing:



Radioactive material heats water and creates steam. Steam is used to turn generator.

Duh!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Radioactive material heats water and creates steam. Steam is used to turn generator.
> 
> Duh!


Just wondering...:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Just wondering...:laughing:



I recited that from memory. Where's my new truck?


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> For a number of years now, work has has been proceeding in order to bring prefection to the crudely conceived idea of a machine that would work to not only use photon levels to control a given circuit, as in use in unilateral phase detectors, but would also be capable of automatically synchronising cardinal grammeters. Such a machine is the Photocell. Basically, the only new principle involved is that instead of the power being controlled by the relaxive strikes of photons upon a light-sensitive surface, it also produces a modial interaction of magneto-reluctance and capacitive directance.
> 
> The original photocells had a base-plate of prefabulated amulite, surrounded by a malleable logarithmic casing in such a way that the two spurving bearings were in direct line with the pentametric fan, the latter consisted simply of six hydrocoptic marzelvanes, so fitted to the ambifacient lunar vaneshaft that side fumbling was effectively prevented. The main winding was of the normal lotus-o-delta type placed in panendermic semiboloid slots in the stator, every seventh conductor being connected by a non-reversible termic pipe to the differential girdlespring on the 'up' end of the grammeter.
> 
> ...


Duh! Who didn't know that?lol


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

GEORGE D said:


> Duh! Who didn't know that?lol



Rockwell Automation, for one. :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I recited that from memory. Where's my new truck?



I'm trying to get a Good deal on it right now..:thumbup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

What's the steam cycle, Mr. Know-it-all??


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> What's the steam cycle, Mr. Know-it-all??


well.. it is the cycle of steam, of course.

~Matt


----------

